# CDV Clinic in San Jose, CA



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> *The hydraulic fitting that screws into the CDV also mates perfectly with the clutch slave cylinder. So you can remove the CDV and just throw it away. There's plenty of slack in the line to bend it. Here's a diagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. Mine was in a different spot.

Here's where it was located, right on the bracket, in the middle:


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: You already know I'll come....*



Colin Campbell said:


> *I've gotten decent at driving my car smoothly despite the CDV, but it still jumps up and "gets" me from time to time. It seems especially likely to do so when I've had the clutch depressed at a stop light for awhile. As I let out on the clutch, it seems like there's a place where either the take up is not linear, and I get a lurch, or something happens that cause me to slip the clutch, resulting in a few seconds of slippage before I let off the gas, and get things hooked up again.
> *


Colin, if I am not mistaken, it is a very bad thing to press and hold the clutch while at stop lights. Actually, to my knowledge, pressing the clutch down any time other than necessary to shift, etc., dramatically increases wear.

Just FYI...

SS


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

I believe it increases wear on the throwout bearing, but not the clutch disk itself. I agree w/ SS that it's probably best not to ride the clutch or jockey back and forth at red lights.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

That's right, depressing the clutch while standing still does not wear on the clutch disc, but instead on the throw out bearing.


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Not bad for a fat & lazy slushbox person like me, eh?:thumbup:


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

DKSF said:


> *That's right, depressing the clutch while standing still does not wear on the clutch disc, but instead on the throw out bearing. *


Yea...this is why I simply clutch in, shift to neutral, clutch out at stop lights, regardless of whether they're about to change. When the light turns green, it's off the brake, clutch-in, shift to first, clutch out once again. Takes an additional second, but you know what? People will live. It also has the added benefit of ensuring you don't get hit by some dumbass trying to beat the red light.


----------



## wbg94583 (Apr 6, 2003)

*CDV clinic*

I've already removed the CDV from my E39; but i'd like to attend---I'm willing to help do some work on other folks cars-----I'm handy with a wrench!


----------



## Montreal Bleu (Apr 23, 2003)

I've had my car taken care off too. Thanks to you and Dave Z BTW.


What dates are you thinking of? I'll definitely come by to see
everyone!!!

And BTW, have you changed out your tranny mounts and the tranny fluid to RP. If the difference is that dramatic, I'd like to do that as well!!

Peter


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Who's gonna bring the KK's? Hey Chris, do you have that pic of the leaning tower of KK's from last CDV clinic? 

-DanB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Montreal Bleu said:


> *I've had my car taken care off too. Thanks to you and Dave Z BTW.
> 
> What dates are you thinking of? I'll definitely come by to see
> everyone!!!
> ...


Peter....I'm pathetic...the mounts are still in the orginal box Dave mailed them to me in (could be rocks in there for all I know) and I am using it as a doorstop for the newly remodeled bathroom! :rofl:

Chris :bigpimp:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> *Peter....I'm pathetic...the mounts are still in the orginal box Dave mailed them to me in (could be rocks in there for all I know) and I am using it as a doorstop for the newly remodeled bathroom! *


 What???? Chris - they are so easy to install!! I would say it takes less time to do a tranny mount swap than to change the CDV in a 528i or 530i. And you don't end up with brake fluid in your armpit.


----------



## Greg S. (Apr 24, 2003)

*I'm in, CDV out*

I can bring KK's and a box of Starbucks coffee.

Greg S.:drink:


----------



## CalvinH (Apr 5, 2003)

*CDV Clinic ...?*

Time and Place?

KrispyKremes on the way...

CalvinH
2003 540i6 Black Sapphire Metallic on Sand


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: CDV Clinic ...?*



CalvinH said:


> *Time and Place?
> 
> KrispyKremes on the way...
> 
> ...


 Hey CalvinH! Have you broken the ride in yet?










:angel:


----------



## CalvinH (Apr 5, 2003)

*The Drive*

Hi DaveZ! :thumbup:

How would you define broken in? Just rolled past 2700 miles of fun. I must say that it's truly a pleasure every time I get in  
and a bit disappointing when I get to my destination and have to get out. 

I've got the CDV you sent, and just looking for the gathering to make the swapout. Ought to be a good time to meet a few of the other enthusiasts/posters in the area.

How's the world turning for you and M.?
All the best,
CalvinH & The Drive
2003 540i6 Black Sapphire Metallic on Sand


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I need some feedback on different dates:

I suppose any time around Memorial Day is bad for at least half of those who want to show up, right? So May 24 and 31 are out...or not?

Next would be June 7 (my b-day so that is out, right?  )

Next is June 14.


Thoughts?

Chris :tsk:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd set it for June 14th, which should hopefully give folks enough time to schedule things around it.

So, how many CDV's ya doin?


----------



## CalvinH (Apr 5, 2003)

*June 14th CDV Clinic*

That's far enough out... count me and my 540i6 in! 

CalvinH


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

I'll try to drop by and stick my nose in, maybe help as needed, though there's no CDVs in this household.


----------



## JY (May 6, 2003)

I will be there.:thumbup: 

99/528 sport.


----------

